# 

## Redakcja

Zapraszamy do obejrzenia filmu, w którym o korzyści z "Prosumenta" pytamy eksperta:

 

Zobacz inne filmu murator.tv - Telewizji Budowlanej Muratora

----------


## kozak131

Im więcej takich informacji tym lepiej  :smile:  Program już od marca 2015.
Nowelizacja ustawy wchodzi 1.01.2015 roku.

Bardzo fajny film, polecam  :big grin:

----------


## Aleksandertysz

Dobrze, że powstają takie filmy!

----------


## michalma

czy wie ktoś czy program prosument bedzie obejował dofinansowanie wyłącznie pompy ciepła bez Fotowoltaiki ?

----------


## marcingronet

ciekawe warto się temu coraz baczniej przyglądać

----------


## vitis-it

niestety nie cytat z nfoś

" Dofinansowanie przedsięwzięć obejmie zakup i montaż nowych instalacji i mikroinstalacji odnawialnych źródeł energii do produkcji:

    energii elektrycznej lub
    ciepła i energii elektrycznej (połączone w jedną instalację lub oddzielne instalacje w budynku),

dla potrzeb budynków mieszkalnych jednorodzinnych lub wielorodzinnych, w tym dla wymiany istniejących instalacji na bardziej efektywne i przyjazne środowisku.

Program nie przewiduje dofinansowania dla przedsięwzięć polegających na zakupie i montażu wyłącznie instalacji źródeł ciepła."

----------


## kosior81

Witam
 kopiuje tu moj wpis z innego tematu
Chciałbym wyjaśnień kilka  co do Prosumenta i ustawy o OZE:
1.Kiedy ustawa wejdzie w życie- w wielu miejscach piszą ze jak tylko sejm zatwierdzi po poprawkach senatu, czyli jeszcze w 2015 roku- czy tak? no i Bronek musi podpisać
2.Czy rozliczenia netto faktycznie będą dotyczyły tylko energii bez przesyłu? - nie jest to jasno powiedziane/napisane- co prawda zostawia to furtkę zakładom energetycznym.
3.Ze stawki 210%  nie będą mogli korzystać osoby korzystające z Prosumenta- ale z rozliczenia netto tak?
4.Dotacja z Prosumenta podlega opodatkowaniu (tylko ta udzielana przez banki) bo stanowi przychód - ale jak ktoś będzie się rozliczał z małżonkiem nie musi to wyglądać źle.
Jestem w trakcie budowy domu i troszkę sie tym zainteresowałem głownie w kierunku źródła ciepła jakim by byla PC, a ze w prosumencie mogę sfinansować to ale tylko wraz z PV.
Prosto liczac  BOS bank udzieli kredytu z oprocentowaniem 1% (plus maksymalnie 2 procent prowizji)
- instalacja PV na 5 kWp koszt 32000 po dotacji 19200PLN
- Instalacja pompy ciepła 8kW z odwiertami  - 44000(takie będą koszty maksymalne kwalifikowane plus około 6 tysięcy ) po dotacji 35200
czyli całość 54400 na 15 lat kredytu na 1% to miesięcznie około 375 zl .
gdyby rozliczenia netto byly wraz z przesyłem to mamy instalacje niemal idealna .
bo wg ofert jakie dostałem to
PV wytworzy rocznie około 5000 KWh
PC zapotrzebowanie wraz z CWU na rok  to 5600 kWh (w moim przypadku).
Tak reasumując to u nas zawsze cos robione jest na opak, czy Prosument nie powinien wejść w życie dopiero jak wejdzie w życie ustawa o OZE, po co państwo dopłaca do PV i jednocześnie blokuje ekonomiczny sens tych instalacji.
Stoje przed takim dylematem i boje się ze wstawię piec na ekogroszek i będę bawił sie w palacza bo nie będzie mnie stać aby kupić PC za gotówkę.

----------


## fiesta4711

Film nic ciekawego nie wnosi, ale ta informacja o akumulatorach to porażka. W żadnym systemie prosumenckim on-grid nie ma akumulatorów.

----------


## ripplek

Świetna sprawa, to tak jakby dostać MODEROWANO kredyt

----------


## Antymateria

Czy instalując pompę ciepła P-W można liczyć na jakieś dofinansowanie?

----------


## Dwd89

dano Ci do zrozumienia że w zimie będziesz odśnieżał te panele, jak na dachu to współczuję  :smile: .

Twoja instalacja będzie działała tak: w zimie pompa ciepła nie działa z PV bo mają za mały uzysk, w słoneczne dni lata kiedy słońce pada pod odpowiednim kątem mają dobry uzysk ale zaś Tobie to nie przydatne - pompa się nudzi. 

Bez dotacji czasem wychodzi taniej niż z dotacją a cały prosument jest nastawiony na zysk dla banków tylko i wyłącznie. 

Mówiąc wprost inwestycja w PV jest nadal nie opłacalna a prosument to tylko gwóźdź do trumny. Sprawdź też za wczasu koszt instalacji i podłączenia bo przy Prosumencie i dotacjach z nieznanych mi przyczyn rośnie kilkakrotnie a instalator stawke godzinową ustala na kilkaset zł ? 

Porozmawiaj z Adamem_MK niech Ci nakreśli sprawy związane z takimi rozwiązaniami. Poszukaj też użytkowników w Twojej okolicy, często dobrze doradzą i powiedzą jaki faktycznie jest uzysk, bo z Tych 5KW Tobie może przypadną 3 i będzie płacz że do tego dopłacasz.

----------


## A.B.C.

Witajcie! 

W sierpniu zmieniły się zapisy dot. finansowania w ramach programu Prosument i można starać się o dofinansowanie na pompy ciepła niezależnie od inwestycji w fotowoltaikę.

----------


## elrow23

a co jeszcze się zmieniło? jak wygląda teraz sama wysokość dofinasowania?

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Z roku na rok wysokość finansowania będzie malała, jak i malała będzie ilość środków przeznaczonych na program. Fotowoltaika może liczyć na większe dopłaty niż źródła ciepła, czyli pompy ciepła, kolektory, kotły na biomasę....
I rzeczywiście to szansa dla pomp ciepła, już nie muszą być instalowane w hybrydzie z fotowoltaiką, by moża było je dofinansowywać. Zmienił się również wymóg dotyczący instalatorów - musi mieć odpowiednie uprawnienia. 

I trzeba uważać na finansowanie, jeśli chcemy korzystać z taryf gwarantowanych. Co to znaczy - jeśli skorzystałbyś z programu prosument to taryfy gwarabtowane byłyby podwójnym finansowaniem - nie może dojść do takiej sytuacji więc trzeba wybierać, albo wsparcie na etapie realizacji inwestycji, ale zyski ze sprzedaży energii - to dotyczy jednak tylko źródeł energii elektrycznej. 
Oczywistym jest że nie będziemy sprzedawać energii cieplnej z pompy ciepła.

----------


## iqlore

Ostatnio Czytałem Profesjonalną Książkę Polskiego autora o PROSUMENCIE.

Podaje ciekawe przykłady Prosumpcji w Polsce i Niemczech. Wszystko szczegółowo zilustrowane i opisane, wraz z analizami potencjału rynku prosumenckiego w Polsce oraz w Niemczech opraz perspektywami rozwoju, poniżej link:


http://lubimyczytac.pl/ksiazka/29290...on-prosumerism

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

A co powiecie Panowie o ustawie o OZE a w zasadzie o nowej propozycji nowelizacji która się ukazała w ubiegły piątek?

Co sądzicie o propozycjach władzy? Jak podobają Wam się nowe i takie nasze Polskie zasady rozliczania?

Zachęcam do dyskusji  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## forscher

> A co powiecie Panowie o ustawie o OZE a w zasadzie o nowej propozycji nowelizacji która się ukazała w ubiegły piątek?
> 
> Co sądzicie o propozycjach władzy? Jak podobają Wam się nowe i takie nasze Polskie zasady rozliczania?
> 
> Zachęcam do dyskusji 
> 
> Pozdrawiam!




dyskusja na wspomniany temat jest jak dyskusja o krowim placku....  

n iech każdy sobie odpowie czy taka dyskusja ma sens. 


Króŧko i na temat  Pisssdy w majestacie prawa zarzynają inwencje obywateli chcących produkować energie na własny użytek a tym bardziej chcacych by za ich zycia dokonana inwestycja się zwróciła. 

_Wyborcy ludzi spod znaku kaczki i kota mogą byc z siebie "dumni"._

----------


## .:Paco:.

> dyskusja na wspomniany temat jest jak dyskusja o krowim placku....  
> 
> n iech każdy sobie odpowie czy taka dyskusja ma sens. 
> 
> 
> Króŧko i na temat  Pisssdy w majestacie prawa zarzynają inwencje obywateli chcących produkować energie na własny użytek a tym bardziej chcacych by za ich zycia dokonana inwestycja się zwróciła. 
> 
> _Wyborcy ludzi spod znaku kaczki i kota mogą byc z siebie "dumni"._


piep**** bzdury,a co ma piernik do wiatraka....ustawa PiS nie zmienia kruczków prawnych wprowadzonych rok temu przez PO (i wcześniej) a WIELKA SZKODA, apropo kwot gwarantowanych i dofinansowania, tzn. bierzesz dofinansowanie nie masz kwot gwarantowanych, budujesz sam masz kwoty gwarantowane.....i to jest niezły wał! zamiast wspierać obywateli aby budowali jak najwięcej ale energia tylko na własny użytek albo na sprzedaż to same obwarowania zabijające i to wszystko wprowadziło PO i PSL od samego początku....

Natomiast prawie nikt nie postawi wiatraka sam indywidualnie bo są duży koszt natomiast w Holandii jest dokładnie takie samo prawo jak wprowadziło PiS i tam nie ma problemu nikt nie ujada a wiatrak goni wiatrak w tym kraju....kiedyś tam mieszkałem i pod wiatrakami albo pola albo wkoło woda. Prawda jest taka,że w PL "lokalni samorządowcy" i ich rodziny się obłowiły na tych wiatrakach uchwalając odpowiednie uchwały i MPZP - potwierdziło to NIK w kontroli.....

----------


## kerad85

Czy ktoś wie, jak długo były przyjmowane wnioski w I edycji Prosumenta?

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Czy ktoś wie, jak długo były przyjmowane wnioski w I edycji Prosumenta?


Witam, odnośnie prosumenta może warto wiedzieć, że przygotowywana jest kolejna edycja tego programu i znamy już trochę szczegółów: Bank Ochrony Środowiska rusza z EKOkredytem Prosument II. Preferencyjne kredyty na zakup i montaż m.in. instalacji fotowoltaicznych, kolektorów słonecznych, pomp ciepła czy kotłów na biomasę będą dostępne w BOŚ od 16 października 2017 r.
W ramach EKOkredytu Prosument II finansowaniem może być objęte do 100 proc. kosztów kwalifikowanych inwestycji. Oprocentowanie EKOkredytu jest stałe i wynosi 1 proc. w całym okresie kredytowania, który może wynieść nawet 15 lat. Środki, zarówno na kredyty, jak i na wysokie, sięgające do 30 proc. kosztów inwestycji dotacje, zapewnia Narodowy Fundusz Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej.
Oferta  skierowana jest do klientów indywidualnych oraz wspólnot i spółdzielni mieszkaniowych. Większe są natomiast możliwości związane z wyborem instalacji. Obecnie sfinansowanie zakupu pompy ciepła czy kolektorów słonecznych nie musi być związane z jednoczesnym montażem instalacji elektrycznej, np. paneli fotowoltaicznych. 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## kerad85

Znam warunki programu Prosument II. Pytam tylko jak długo w I edycji były przyjmowane wnioski. Czy nie warto już drugiego dnia podchodzić do programu?

----------


## miroszach

Według mnie to 30% dofinansowania z programu PROSUMENT II nie wystarczy na pokrycie kosztów spełnienia wszystkich wymagań jakie stawiają (koszty kredytu, certyfikaty firm, certyfikaty energetyczne, itd.) Te 30% to tylko tylko zysk dla banków i producentów komponentów, instalacje i tak muszą instalować zwykli ludzie, tylko już jako podwykonawcy.

----------


## kerad85

@miroszach
Niestety jesteś w błędzie. Wystarczy mieć uprawnienie UDT, szablon projektu i wszystkie dane falownika i paneli i tak masz. Mi firma zrobiła to w jeden dzień i w piątek miałem wszystkie papiery u siebie.

Wczoraj złożony wniosek zarejestrowany z numerem 15. Zobaczymy co będzie dalej. Z obliczeń wyszła mi 8-letnia stopa zwrotu z dofinansowaniem. Ale jak będzie 10 lat to też nie będzie tragedii. Największe ryzyko dotyczy awarii falownika, ale tutaj mam nadzieję, że w razie W, dobry serwis będzie w stanie naprawić sprzęt.

Jakbym doliczył swoją pracę przy kompletowaniu wszystkiego to nie wiem czy samemu bez dotacji bym lepiej wyszedł. Panele REC 5,51 kWp + falownik Fornius 5kWp ile by mnie wyszło z zabezpieczeniami, mocowaniami i kablami?

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Wczoraj złożony wniosek zarejestrowany z numerem 15. Zobaczymy co będzie dalej. Z obliczeń wyszła mi 8-letnia stopa zwrotu z dofinansowaniem. Ale jak będzie 10 lat to też nie będzie tragedii. Największe ryzyko dotyczy awarii falownika, ale tutaj mam nadzieję, że w razie W, dobry serwis będzie w stanie naprawić sprzęt.


Witaj, dla chcącego nic trudnego  :smile:  a możesz podzielić się z nami swoimi przemyśleniami na temat samych wniosków/formularzy/zaświadczeń? 
Coś sprawiło Ci trudność/kłopot? Czy raczej pytają i wymagają podstawowych informacji?

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## miroszach

@kerad85

Ceny produktów są w internecie do znalezienia. Bierzesz dofinansowanie to musisz z niego opłacać firmę monterską i bank, które muszą doliczać ZUSy, podatki, marże, koszty robocizny, koszty uzyskania uprawnień, itd.

----------


## kerad85

> @kerad85
> 
> Ceny produktów są w internecie do znalezienia. Bierzesz dofinansowanie to musisz z niego opłacać firmę monterską i bank, które muszą doliczać ZUSy, podatki, marże, koszty robocizny, koszty uzyskania uprawnień, itd.


Firmę i tak bym opłacił, bo mam lęk wysokości  :smile:  Brałem oferty z kilku firm, nie wspominając nawet o dofinansowaniu i ceny były te same. W tej którą wybrałem muszę tylko na start zapłacić za projekt, a przy montażu ta kwota będzie odjęta...

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Znam warunki programu Prosument II. Pytam tylko jak długo w I edycji były przyjmowane wnioski. Czy nie warto już drugiego dnia podchodzić do programu?


Witam, 
Według najnowszych informacji  wynika, że środki z programu Prosument II jeszcze są dostępne. 

Po dwóch dniach (poniedziałek, wtorek) klienci złożyli wnioski na EKOkredyt Prosument II na kwotę 15,5 mln zł

Składane wnioski najczęściej dotyczą instalacji fotowoltaicznych, których wartość zawiera się w przedziale od 35 do 38 tysięcy złotych.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## kerad85

Czyli moja jest sporo poniżej ten wartości. A wiadomo jaka jest średnia moc tych instalacji? Można by po tych danych zobaczyć, jaka cena za 1kWp...

----------


## miroszach

A Tobie ile wycenili za 1kW?

----------


## kerad85

> A Tobie ile wycenili za 1kW?


A ile byście dali za taki zestaw:
- 20 x REC 290TP2
- falownik Fronius Symo 5.0-3-M
- zabezpieczenia
- kable
- zestaw montażowy na dachu (dachówka ceramiczna)
- projekt i załatwienie odbioru
- robocizna

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Czyli moja jest sporo poniżej ten wartości. A wiadomo jaka jest średnia moc tych instalacji? Można by po tych danych zobaczyć, jaka cena za 1kWp...


Witaj, ja niestety nie mam takich informacji. Ale można dopytać  :smile:  Z pewnością będą publikować podsumowania i dzielić się sukcesem kolejnego etapu programu.

----------


## kerad85

W końcu postanowiłem podejść do tematu analitycznie i na podstawie arkusza dotyczącego opłacalności pompy ciepła przygotowałem arkusz Excel dotyczący opłacalności instalacji fotowoltaicznej:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxH...ew?usp=sharing

Okazuje się, że zwrot przesunie się nieco w czasie. Wszystko tak naprawdę zależy od ewentualnych kosztów serwisowych. Po przyjęciu kosztu 200 zł / rocznie wychodzi, że zwrot przesuwa się w czasie do ok. 13 lat.

----------


## miroszach

Dlaczego koszty instalacji założyłeś w pierwszym roku 618zł, a nie te 200zł?

 Dlaczego prowadzisz kalkulację dla okresu 25 lat? Przecież ustawa mówi o upustach jedynie przez 15 lat, po tym okresie oddaje się energię za frajer.

 A dużo tej energii zużywasz w tańszej taryfie?

----------


## Kaizen

> W końcu postanowiłem podejść do tematu analitycznie


Czemu degradację paneli liczysz względem stanu pierwotnego, a nie z zeszłego roku? I czemu ma służyć coroczne dyskontowanie wartości instalacji?

I takie liczenie jest tendencyjne. Rozumiem, że jak ktoś produkuje więcej uwzględniając rozlicznie przez ZE to nie ma sensu inna taryfa, niż G11.
Ale jak chcesz policzyć opłacalność rozważając montaż PV, to trzeba policzyć porównując z taką taryfą, jaką byś wybrał nie montując paneli - a przy grzaniu prądem to najprawdopodobniej będzie G12(w). 


Czyli w tym przykładzie z 3MWh po 0,32zł/kWh i 1,25MWh po 0,61zł/kWh co daje* 1722,5zł/rok*. I taką wartość ma te 4250kWh z punktu widzenia osoby wybierającej czy kupować prąd, czy instalować PV.

Na tym poziomie bym się nie bawił już w szczegóły, typu przewidywany wzrost cen prądu czy spadku wydajności paneli, bo równie dobrze cena prądu może spaść a nasłonecznienie wzrosnąć - a najbliżej pewnie będzie takiej sytuacji, gdzie te czynniki się zniosą (czyli cena prądu nieznacznie wzrośnie, a sprawność paneli będzie nieznacznie spadać). Czyli te 1722,5zł pomniejszone o roczne koszty obsługi (konserwacja, drobne naprawy, ubezpieczenie itp) można rozliczyć z kosztem budowy instalacji. A dalej zostaje ryzyko uszkodzenia, dewastacji czy poważniejszej awarii np. falownika

----------


## kerad85

> Dlaczego koszty instalacji założyłeś w pierwszym roku 618zł, a nie te 200zł?
> 
>  Dlaczego prowadzisz kalkulację dla okresu 25 lat? Przecież ustawa mówi o upustach jedynie przez 15 lat, po tym okresie oddaje się energię za frajer.
> 
>  A dużo tej energii zużywasz w tańszej taryfie?


Gdzie masz te 618 zł, bo nie widzę?
Liczę do 25 lat, bo taka jest gwarancja producenta. Jak opusty się skończą po 15 latach to wtedy przepisze się umowę na żonę, itd. Po co w ogóle gdybać, co będzie za 15 lat?!

----------


## Kaizen

> Gdzie masz te 618 zł, bo nie widzę?


Koszt instalacji w drugim roku 21544 i to jest o 619zł więcej, niż w pierwszym roku. To zabytek, że zyskuje z każdym rokiem na wartości?

----------


## kerad85

> Koszt instalacji w drugim roku 21544 i to jest o 619zł więcej, niż w pierwszym roku. To zabytek, że zyskuje z każdym rokiem na wartości?


Oprócz kosztów serwisowych dodaję 2% wydanych środków, które normalnie bym uzyskał trzymając te pieniądze na lokacie.

Zauważyłem jednak błąd w cenach energii. Po poprawieniu sytuacja wygląda nieco korzystniej!

W dwóch taryfach to nadal będzie słaby biznes.

----------


## rk80

> Oprócz kosztów serwisowych dodaję 2% wydanych środków, które normalnie bym uzyskał trzymając te pieniądze na lokacie.
> 
> Zauważyłem jednak błąd w cenach energii. Po poprawieniu sytuacja wygląda nieco korzystniej!
> 
> W dwóch taryfach to nadal będzie słaby biznes.


Widać,że tymi wyliczeniami na siłę szukasz usprawiedliwienia swojej ostatecznej decyzji albo już ją podjąłeś i świadomie/podświadomie brniesz w nonsensowne arkusze.
Pieniądze na lokacie ?? :big lol:  Jesteś pewny żebyś ich nie ruszył przez ten czas? Nie wykorzystał na inne cele? Już masz zaplanowane całe swoje życie na kolejne 25 lat?? 

Sam mam złożone papiery na 5kWp z dofinansowaniem 60% z RPO (btw .czy sie uda? nie wiem) ale jakbym nie liczył to się mi to zwróci po max 5 latach. A wg Ciebie to po ilu mi się to zwróci? 10?
edit.
Gdyby każdy robił takie wyliczenia to nie było by żadnego postępu technologicznego bo nikt by w nic nie inwestował!

----------


## rk80

> Przecież ustawa mówi o upustach jedynie przez 15 lat, po tym okresie oddaje się energię za frajer.


Za 15 lat to większość instalacji będzie off-grid z powodu większej liczby tanich domowych magazynów energii. Użytkownicy on-grid będą je wtedy przerabiać na wyspowe a z racji zaoszczędzonych pieniędzy (przez 15 lat upustów) będą mieli na to fundusze.

----------


## Kaizen

> Gdyby każdy robił takie wyliczenia to nie było by żadnego postępu technologicznego bo nikt by w nic nie inwestował!


Gdyby każdy robił takie wyliczenia (tylko dokładniej) to firmy dopracowywałyby swoją ofertę i byłoby w ofertach mniej ściemy marketingowej, a więcej ekonomicznych argumentów. 
Innymi słowy - więcej target costing i kaizen costing, a mniej psychomanipulacji.




> Za 15 lat to większość instalacji będzie off-grid z powodu większej liczby tanich domowych magazynów energii


Wątpię. Nawet jeżeli będą potrafiły działać z taką sprawnością (80% całego procesu ładowanie-rozładowanie) to nie będą za darmo. On-grid będzie nie do pobicia o ile ZE będą to robiły na podobnych zasadach. Wyjątkiem będą jedynie instalacje bez dostępu do sieci elektrycznej.

@kerad85 Co do obliczeń - to teraz rentowność lokat po Belce i uwzględniając inflację jest raczej ujemna, więc powinieneś co roku dyskontować ujemną wartością, bo na lokacie tracisz. Do tego jak już chcesz takie rzeczy uwzględniać, to należy wyciągnąć z tego NPV.

----------


## miroszach

> Gdzie masz te 618 zł, bo nie widzę?
> Liczę do 25 lat, bo taka jest gwarancja producenta. Jak opusty się skończą po 15 latach to wtedy przepisze się umowę na żonę, itd. Po co w ogóle gdybać, co będzie za 15 lat?!


Miałem na myśli nie koszty instalacji jak napisałem, a koszty serwisu. Błąd piśmienniczy.

Wg Ustawy OZE z opustów można korzystać max przez 15 lat, ale nie dłużej niż do 2035 roku, czyli jakby pokombinował to jeszcze maksymalnie przez 2035 - 2017 = 18 lat. Potem musimy liczyć na siebie lub na rozwój technologii. Liczyć na siebie to znaczy wg mnie przerobić instalację na off -grid, czyli sprzedać  swój dotychczasowy inwerter i kupić nowy umiejący pracować bez sieci (off-grid), oraz dokupić baterie. Troszkę to będzie kosztować, miejmy nadzieję, że mniej niż teraz, ale tak czy inaczej w kalkulacji muszą pojawić się dodatkowe koszty. 
 Przez rozwój technologii rozumiem, że zostanie coś wymyślone, dzięki czemu dostaniemy kaszę mannę z nieba, czyli instalacja będzie nadal przynosić te same korzyści co do tej pory. Może to być też zmiana obozu rządzącego, który w jakiś sposób zmieni Ustawę OZE.

 Ja jak na obecny stan prawny i rozwój technologiczny to planuję po 15 latach (już mi zostało z nich 14 lat), przede wszystkim odpowiednio głosować podczas wyborów. Tak na poważnie to będę zmuszony kupić baterie i nowy inwerter. Spośród kilkunastu swoich obwodów większość podepnę do współpracy z bateriami czyli off-grid. Ze dwa krytyczne obwody pozostawię podłączone do sieci ZE. Liczę też na rodaków, bo Polacy słyną z kreatywności i jestem pewien, że po tych 14 latach będę miał już przygotowany plan B.

----------


## kerad85

Przecież nie ma nigdzie w formule kwoty 618 zł. Wynika ona z sumy serwisu i kwoty 2% od inwestycji, które to normalnie trzymałbym na lokatach.

Przygotowałem arkusz kalkulacyjny opłacalności inwestycji w PV (wersja z podziałem na II taryfy):
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxH...ew?usp=sharing

----------

